# 3+ HP Routers Available Now



## Midatlanticmanufacturing (Feb 19, 2013)

We are a solid surface shop in Richmond Va that have been using the Porter Cable 7519/7518 for years. Went to add some more to the shop and found out that they are no longer making them. What other 3+ HP fixed base routers are out there? We tried the smaller Milwaukee Routers out a few years ago and within 6 months they were done. We were just using them for 1/8" round over and 1/4" round over so nothing we are using the PC's for. We are trying out the bigger Milwaukee's now but i thought i would ask the experts.


----------



## schmitt32linedrill (Apr 23, 2013)

Midatlanticmanufacturing said:


> We are a solid surface shop in Richmond Va that have been using the Porter Cable 7519/7518 for years. Went to add some more to the shop and found out that they are no longer making them. What other 3+ HP fixed base routers are out there? We tried the smaller Milwaukee Routers out a few years ago and within 6 months they were done. We were just using them for 1/8" round over and 1/4" round over so nothing we are using the PC's for. We are trying out the bigger Milwaukee's now but i thought i would ask the experts.


I owned a small commercial cabinet shop for 37 years. We always had a couple of the 3-1/4 hp Porter Cable routers on hand. We used them for all our template routing of curved reception counter and hospital nurse station counter core stock cut from 5 x 12 foot, 1-1/8 inch particle board, and for cutting straight edges for biscuit joining when larger tops were needed. They were real work horses and lasted for years. We used 1/2 x 2 inch straight bits with a top pilot bearing.

Art Schmitt


----------

